

Ask HN: Books on creativity? - vijayr

can you suggest me any good books on creativity?  I saw some books on doodling, drawing (drawing on the right side of the brain by betty edwards etc) - what are your favorites?<p>Specifically those books that have exercises, not just theory.  And preferably that can be done with paper/pen, or on a computer
======
andrewneilcrump
Whats the aim?

